# I'm calling about the tiels tomorrow!!



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Tomorrow I shall be calling a lady who hand rears cockatiels (I got the number of Plukie). I was about to call this week but I've been quite busy and have had a lot of homework lol!! I am trying not to get too excited because she might not even have any for me to have, but I can't help but get a little bit LOL!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck Rosie I really hope she has some


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

good luck if she don,t ask if she can put you on a reserve list the breeder i got stretch from does that in fact she has to start hand feeding another brood again


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks!

allen - thanks for that I shall do that is she says she doesn't have any 
Laura - thanks for the comment and for editing the title for me!! And moving it from chit chat to Cockatiel Talk. I'm not doing very well today am I LOL!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

your doing just fine  maybe your just excited with all this talk of getting a tiel  I hope you get one soon


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope she has a gorgeous baby tiel for you!!  At the very least she will be able to hold one for you from the next clutch or even point you towards another breeder.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh I really, really hope she has one for you Rosie. I can't speak highly enough of her, as you know Dooby is an absolute darling and if you get one half as good, I know you will be ecstatic!! I can't wait to hear how you got on.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone  I shall be phoning later on today in the evening I cant wait!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good luck!!! let us know how it goes......


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Best of luck. hope you get a cutie


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Rosie!!!!!!!!! Come on!! How did it go? Has she got any?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Anything?????


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

She might be talking to her now. She is a wonderful woman, a brilliant breeder but oh my does she talk!!! LOL.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok, this is what happened tonight. I was just about to call her, when the phone went off and it was Mum's friend. At the end of the phone call she said 'Oh by the way, if your daughter of yours still wants a cockatiel they are advertising baby ones at the pet shop on the hill in town for £10'. Anyway, the conversation that Mum had with her friend went on for a while and it was about 8 ish went they finished. So I thought if she was a bit of a chatter (like Plukie says lol)I will phone tomorrow, in the morning, fresh and not tired LOL!!!  Anyway, I shall call the advert tomorrow first simply because they are nearer but chances are the tiels are probably not tame/aviary birds for that price. So I will call the lady tomorrow, PROMISE!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Check the petstore also. I know most people tend to go to breeders just because they'll get tame babies but petstores have them too. Goodluck with the search!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

The petstore near here has hand reared cockatiels in at the moment, but they want £70 for them.....that's around $140. I know this breeder charged me £50 for Dooby, but to be honest I would have paid double for him, he's such a darling!!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> The petstore near here has hand reared cockatiels in at the moment, but they want £70 for them.....that's around $140. I know this breeder charged me £50 for Dooby, but to be honest I would have paid double for him, he's such a darling!!!



WOW! That's expensive! (I would still pay it..hehe)


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes, £70 is expensive for a tiel, I would rather pay £50 for a Doody LOL! 
I think tomorrow will be my search day!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

ROSIE!!!!!! What's happening? I'm getting excited for you!!! LOL.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok today I cycled into town early to suss out the advert in the shop window. I got there and there was an advert that said _'Hand reared cockatiels, very tame £20'_. £20 is an amazing price for a hand reared tiel, but the ad did look quite old, so I'm not sure if they are still available. But I did not get a chance to call, I had a riding lesson at 2pm which went on to 3, and after that I went to my friends house for the evening. But I will call tomorrow, oh dear I feel a bit bad promising that I would call today...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Look at you keeping us all in suspense  get calling...LOL


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Call them yet? can't wait to get the new when you do.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

*Pulling hair out*


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm back!! I've not been on for a few days because my parents have been away and I have not had access to a computer. As I said before in this thread, I saw in the pet shop that there was some hand reared tiels for sale in the pet shop, who I am definitely calling tonight. Anyway, its good to be back.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome back Rosie!!!! good luck I hope you find that special one


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Take your time! I took almost a year! LOL


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I hope you find your perfect tiel! I'm sure you will soon.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

whats the latest word


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

still waiting here. on the edge of my seat lol


----------

